# a sick hedgie



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so, being a newly approved rescue station, i am taking care of a hedgie (Lancelot) very likely sick with whs.  i got him home just a couple hours ago. he drank water and readily accepted better quality kibble (he's been on Spike's Delite his whole life..). he falls over on one side and drags his body. 

his owner talked to his breeder and she said that maybe he's attempting to hibernate, but his motor dysfunction seems a bit too pronounced for that. his nails are fine. i haven't felt his tummy yet (he's had enough stress without someone trying to get at his tummy...) but he is quite curious and bright-eyed, which also makes the hibernation theory unlikely.

now, his owner his took him to the vet who prescribed antibiotics and anti-inflammatory drugs for two weeks. there's been no improvement. i am thinking i might take him to my vet to see what she thinks about his muscle wasting.

it is going to be emotionally tough for me. but, being severely disabled myself, i feel strongly about caring for sick animals.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Aww, poor guy. I'm so glad he's in your care now, though. He will be well loved with your family. Please update us on his condition, if you can.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

The poor darling! I'm so glad that he's with you. Even though it will be very difficult & emotionally draining, I KNOW you are up for the task & that you will give him the care & love the he deserves. I hate that he has to go through this. Sweet little baby. And I hate that you have to go down this road as well. But you are strong, and more importantly, you are caring. And we are all here to offer you support & encouragement.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When he tips over does he paddle to try and get back up? How old is he? There are so many things that can mimic WHS and cause similiar symptoms. Once everything else is ruled out, WHS is a probably diagnoses but can't know for certain until necropsy after death.

Why don't you keep him?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> When he tips over does he paddle to try and get back up? How old is he? There are so many things that can mimic WHS and cause similiar symptoms. Once everything else is ruled out, WHS is a probably diagnoses but can't know for certain until necropsy after death.
> 
> Why don't you keep him?


he seemed to paddle but i observed him for just a few mins. i didn't want to stress him even more. we gave him an igloo that was not in use with a piece of cloth in it and he went right in.

he is 2,5 yrs.

i'd be happy to keep him... although, since the owner was hesitant to begin with, i said he can have Lance back if he gets better.

he looks like Sweetie but a bit darker. he is a real darling.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It's great that you are caring for him. I hope his condition improves or you are able to keep him comfortable despite it. Sending hugs for little Lance!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I would be interested in any breeder/pedigree info. Please email me privately. I did have a case recently that looked like WHS, but was a brain tumor.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so glad he is with you and you're taking care of him! I'm sending very positive thoughts in your direction!


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

We had a hedgie Snuggles Hannah who had WHS. Our vet noticed she was knuckling over in Oct 2006. Nov 2006 we had a treatment plan in place. The most important thing with WHS is to catch the signs early. The treatment plan consist of Aminocaproic Acid, Vitamin B Complex and Water Soluble Vitamin E. There was also an exercise plan and avoiding anything that caused stress. There is no cure for WHS and like Nancy said can only be diagnosed after death with a necropsy. We lost Snuggles in January 2010 to an evasive lower jaw tumor. The Pathologist was shocked to hear she was still getting around slowly. Another thing that they found was enterovirus particles in her stool they said it was an important incidental finding.

We also took in an older hedgie who had signs that looked like WHS that turned out to be arthritis in her right hip. She fell over and wobbled real bad when she walked. She also developed a tumor on the left side of her face and jaw.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is so great that you took him in and are caring for the little guy


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i have a quick update: Lance is limping and sometimes falling over but he is full of curiosity. he just made like fifty rounds on the couch, stepping into the dish with kibble and the other dish with chicken and babyfood.  he just never stays still. it is heartbreaking to see him like that but i am also happy that he is so lively.

he peed and pooped abundantly, ate a few kibbles, drank a little bit of water, chewed on the blankie, self-anointed, and is now back to his cage. i don't want to stress him anymore.

thank you for the support people--it really means a lot to me. i'll update you tomorrow.


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

You really are amazing Fracturedcircle! He's so lucky to have you caring for him.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Please give Mr. Lance Phinneus and my regards and best wishes


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

quillyones said:


> The treatment plan consist of Aminocaproic Acid, Vitamin B Complex and Water Soluble Vitamin E.


is it administered orally?


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes everything is administered orally. The Vitamin B Complex and water soluble Vitamin E I found at the GNC Store. The Aminocaproic Acid is prescribed from the vet. If you do decide to try this your vet will have to give you the proper doses for your hedgie. 

I made foam steps for Snuggles' wheel then I noticed all the hedgies we had loved her wheel so now all our wheels have little hedgie steps attached to them.

Vern sent me plans how to make a maze (sorry I can not remember what he called it) made from Coroplast. I liked the idea because the sides help keep the hedgie from falling over and I could rearrange the maze so it would not always be the same.


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't understand the theory behind this treatment protocol.

The Vitamin B Complex makes perfect sense. It's useful in nerve regeneration.

Water Soluble Vit E makes no sense as it is typically used in situations where there is impaired fat absorption. There is no indication of impaired fat absorption in WHS. Signs would be greasy stool and diarrhea.

Aminocaproic Acid is for slowing down bleeding caused by too rapid clot breakdown. There is no bleeding involved in WHS. It is not a stroke or a cerebral hemorrhage. It is being used in degenerative myelopathy in GSD but it's efficacy is anecdotal. WHS is not degenerative disease of the spinal cord but rather a brain issue.

The GSD protocol is much more involved and contains specific diet and other supplements. http://neuro.vetmed.ufl.edu/neuro/DM_Web/DMofGS.htm

Was WHS confirmed by necropsy by a vet familiar with the disease?

Edited to add link


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

My understanding for the Aminocaproic acid being used in the treatment was for its antiprotease activity. This activity is thought to reduce the activation of inflammatory enzymes that damage myelin.

The water soluble Vitamin E was also being used as an anti-inflammatory.

Her necropsy was done by vets who are very familiar with WHS.


----------

